# My Goats 2015 Kidding Thread!



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I know I still have 4 weeks to go, but to help pass the time (yes it's gotten to that point :crazy:, I'm beyond hope :hammer I decided to start my kidding thread early and introduce the girls before and after  as this is my first kidding season with TGS! 

Going to just start off with just names for now and will add pictures throughout the next 4 weeks. 

Buttercup
Diamond
Dolly
Ethel
Georgie
Ginger
Lucy
Mabel
Maggie
Mama
Merryweather
Opal
SG (special goat)
Shortcake
Sophie
Velvet
Zing

I'll try my best to give all the girls their own post full of pics with them...as soon as I get some of some of them, a couple just wont sit still for the camera!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of prego girls! Hope the time passes quickly for ya.  Looking forward to see pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness ! Your barn roof is going to blow off with all those babies being born :ROFL::faint::woohoo:

We might have to come there and dig you out from under all the cuteness 
Love the names BTW  Good luck with kidding , your going to need it 
You don't like sleep much , do you ?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks! It will be mass mayhem around here for awhile, that's for sure!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

*Mama*

So this is Mama, she was my first mama goat. She decided to sneak her baby in in January 2013 in a snow bank. (surprise!) Her and "Tank" got to spend the day in the living quarters part of the barn (this is before my farm and the goats were at my parents) and watch the price is right and soap operas with my grandparents!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

*Sophie*

Coming in next is Sophie, my Nubian that I will be milking when the time comes! She's also a FF so things will be interesting.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

*Velvet*

Velvet had four babies last year and judging by her current....girth....I think it will be the same this year.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

*Ginger*

I see I have a severe lack of pictures, of Ginger....I'm thinking she's going to be I the 3-4 range for kids also. She goes uhhhhhhh, while waddling, eating, sleeping, etc. and is the size of an elephant calf.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They all look great! Mama's baby is SO cute!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Only two more weeks!! :hammer: I would be very surprised if some don't come in around the 150 day mark, they are about to burst at the seems! I sat with them a lot this weekend and all they have to say is "uhhhnnn....uhhhhnnn.....uhhhhhhnnn". They lay around like beached whales, soaking up the sun. It was 75 here! I don't think its going to last though, the weather will probably get back on track for when they start having babies.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Finally goat the (permanent) inside stuff done in the barn!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Well almost, still need to make/install the last gate. It goes where that panel is tied up to the fence.

Now all I need to do is set up a bunch of my little pens and do a quick cleanup and lay down fresh straw. Clock is ticking....I expect within the next 4 days....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You've been very busy ! Looks great !


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Cleaned out the barn, laid down fresh straw, got help spreading straw by the professionals (chickens), got the kidding pens set up, drug out the heat lamps, and started my moonlight strolls. Is it over yet? Lol! I forgot how un-fun that is, hearing that alarm go off...crawling back in bed, only to hear it go off again what seems like 5 min later.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! you are going to have a whole bunch of kids!!
I have a goat named dollie, too


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Wow! you are going to have a whole bunch of kids!!
> I have a goat named dollie, too


 It's one of my favorite goat names. It was one of those random baby/pet names (you know, the ones you don't realize you're saying) and it just stuck haha.

I'm expecting at least 35-37, I think there's going to be a lot of triplets and + this year. They're tanks compared to last year and even then they had 4 sets of triplets and a quad! Starting to feel bad for them haha, you can tell they're just uncomfortable.... no matter what they do...except when they're eating then their oblivious to the world :lol:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Just look at them, all smug....knowing I'm going crazy at work.....ready to bolt for the door. I just want the babies already!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome set up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree ^^ great setup  They all look so happy and comfortable


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> awesome set up





Trickyroo said:


> I agree ^^ great setup  They all look so happy and comfortable


 Thanks!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

*Day 151 of my wait*​_My goats continue to taunt me with their ever growing tummies. They dine lavishly on hay, while I watch from my camera. Although I make my contempt for lack of babies perfectly clear, I nevertheless watch on as I only get blank stares in return.

The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of baby goats everywhere. In an attempt to persuade them, I once again show them pictures of baby goats. Today I showed them a box full of baby chicks, I had hoped this would get them excited about babies, since they are clearly adorable and they should want some of their own. However, they merely sniffed the box and continued eating.

There was an assembly of family members this Easter weekend. I was excited to show off babies and possibly a goat birth, for the duration of the event. However, the goats merely accepted the visitors offerings of marshmallows... then carried on.

Last night I almost thought there were babies, odd sounds were coming from my camera. I bolted outside in my PJ's, only to see my goats replaced by a herd of basking whales. Will try again at 3 am......

I am convinced that the goats know they are being watched all day. They congregate "in the black" zones, they are obviously plotting a surprise birth. Little do they know I have permission to take long lunches to go home, so their plan is foiled....for now.
_

Shamelessly adapted from Cat Vs. Dog


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too funny! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats too funny , love it :ROFL::hi5:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi sure hope they bless you with some beautiful babies real soon


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It's starting to rain and is supposed to turn to snow, chance of 14" of that stuff......I foresee babies if that happens, I knew they were waiting for something!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , sounds like your going to be busy real soon….:laugh::sadhappy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sooooo , how's it going over there ?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Sooooo , how's it going over there ?


:hammer:

Still nothing lol, luckily it's really nice out today. The snow never came, just some rain. So they are out on the hillside in the sunshine and grass. I don't know how much longer they can hold out, their udders are getting close to bursting on at least 3 of them.....

Would be nice if they had some out on the hill today, in the nice green grass. Because even though they can still get in the nice clean barn, if I had them locked up they would naturally have them in the muddy corrals.

Hopefully I wont have to keep them in the little pens in the barn for too long this year, kick their little tushies out into the sunshine and grass! Last year at this time we had 2-3ft of snow and everyone had to be locked up. So this will be a new experience...births out in the pasture.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

My grandparents (neighbors) are on kid patrol today, they buzz up there every now and then with their ranger and check on them. They get a big kick out of doing this haha. I think my grandma is almost, if not more, antsy than I am for babies. I regularly get updates from her.

Also many calls from people wanting to know if there are any yet. I think this year I should charge admission....lol....I had a continuous stream of people at my house last year.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

good luck and happy kidding! hope you have some babies really soon


----------



## danswildbunch (Dec 30, 2009)

*What we have so far!*

These are Myotonic Fainting Goats.








One boy and one girl.


----------



## danswildbunch (Dec 30, 2009)

*Here's another one!*

These are Nubian Dairy Goats! Twin Girls! Count so far: 1 boy & 3 girls.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice looking kids! And more does is always a plus!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It's so nice out, going to be 80 ish today....only problem....









They're all outside basking....I'm in the dark for 4 more hours!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Still no babies either, well except for this little guy 








My little oops, completely forgot about this egg in the mix of call duck eggs in the incubator... Same size and everything. He's a little lavender silkie.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehe...he's cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , he's so cute  Hang in there Levi , it'll happen , and when it does , you'll miss days like this


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Finally got my babies! Sophie had twin girls, her first babies!
Don't have any pictures, I was having trouble getting the little stinkers to drink. They would just stick there little noses up at it, or would just sit there stubbornly with the teat in their mouth (it had been 3hrs already, without drinking) finally had a breakthrough with both of them and now they're pros haha.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

ok did sneek one picture in


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so precious  
Congrats Levi , im so happy you FINALLY have babies hitting the ground , 
and two doelings no less ! :woohoo:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Awww , so precious
> Congrats Levi , im so happy you FINALLY have babies hitting the ground ,
> and two doelings no less ! :woohoo:


 Thank you thank you! I'm so excited! I think the others are going to follow suite now!

All is going according to plan, my milking doe was the first to kid :hi5: So I can take care of any extras right away.

Plus on top of that and that the babies are doing really good now, my two llamas Lola and Ebony, just adore them, can't get enough of them. They just got that pesky panel in the way. They are both younger llamas, 8 months and 3-1/2 months and I was worried that they might not like the babies right away. 

The rest of this work week is going to be the longest in existence!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great , its so wonderful when everything goes according to plan 
Now that i said that , i hope i didn't throw a monkey wrench into everything for ya 

Hey , have we ever seen pictures of your llamas :thinking:
Levi , have you been holding out on us :!:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't think I have, I'll fix it!

Ebony with her one little antenna  She sort of ended up being a bit of a rescue type situation. She had a frozen ear, was being fed flavored water basically (1 tbl. for a whole coke bottle?!) and was being weaned at a month old. Not sure why the one picture is sideways....

Lola and baby Ebony, Lola sort of adopted Ebony as her own baby...even though she's still a baby.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so adorable , love their faces 
Thats so great Lola adopted Ebony , what a cute little family 
Thanks for sharing the pics , you know how we all LOVE pics , lol…
Ok , your off the hook and forgiven for not sharing them with us sooner


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ethel had triplets about an hour ago, 2 boys and a girl.  I had a whole bunch of cute pictures too.....but accidentally deleted them all!!! Argh!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

But it's ok, because I went took some more


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I also gave milking Sophie a go, and it actually went very well. I was expecting some dancing and her hoof in the bucket at least once but nope she was a very good girl. I was able to get 2 cups!!!.....until the chickens decided to try and fly up on her to get into the food trough, she had enough of that then lol. I did manage to get it to the house and in the freezer, just to have some on hand.

Tomorrow, no feathered "helpers".


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

All of Ethel's babies were up and moving around this morning, I think they drank all night long because this morning they look like a bunch of chubby little babies lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Isn't that a great feeling ? Knowing they are all thriving and momma is doing great with them 
The babies are adorable ! I love them all , so pretty


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very great! I got to be there for most of this one, though I did end up having to just walk away...my entourage (llamas, cat Squeekers, chicken HP(henny penny), and goat Maybel-the pest :angel followed me up there and were making her a nervous (I probably was too, but I don't count! ....jk). She had them halfway up the hill in my pasture, it was so sunny, dry, and green up there I just let her do her business up there and brought them down into the barn when it got dark. 

#1 ,the doeling, hit the ground running I think; by the time I made it back to the top of the hill she was already drinking and was being interrupted by mama laying down to have #2.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

First look at Merryweathers two little girls, 








Now just waiting to see if she's going to have a third..... Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

They both have the savanna black noses haha


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Woah they look scary in that pic haha, that's what I get for taking one at midnight right after they were born.

I'll have see if merry weather is still going to be as arnry, this is my first kidding season with her and she's normally a big baby that likes hugs and attention.....last night she was trying to bite me and butt my hand away. hopefully it was just the moment.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww 
LOVE them ! Merry Weather is beautiful ! 
What a face , those freckles on her ears a soooo adorable !
Congrats they are gorgeous  
I really love Merry Weather , what a gorgeous momma she is


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You have gorgeous kids!! And your barn set up is amazing! Good job.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Awwwww
> LOVE them ! Merry Weather is beautiful !
> What a face , those freckles on her ears a soooo adorable !
> Congrats they are gorgeous
> I really love Merry Weather , what a gorgeous momma she is


Thanks! So excited, her other baby looks just like her......I'll have to fix the lack of pictures of her. :ROFL:



GoatieGranny said:


> You have gorgeous kids!! And your barn set up is amazing! Good job.


Thank you! It's been a busy couple years starting from scratch :faint:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like Zing is scoping out a spot, with Lola and Ebony standing watch....with a little snacking.








While the other girls bask


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Here's merryweathers other daughter...sorry for bad picture my ipad doesn't take good ones. Her little ear freckles are covered by folds though


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Zing ended up having, two doelings, one just failed to thrive though and didn't make it. The other little girl is doing very good, has the nice savanna coloring, plus a black knee patch. Pics to come! 

Other than that all is quiet out on the front, so differnt than last year when 14 all had them in 3 days.... I like this pace much better haha.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I think miss Dolly is thinking about babies! She looks like she's on the hunt for a spot. So far I haven't had one of my does, that have kidded here, have any. Just all the new does I got last year. Kind of strange haha. At least I know I'll have all good mamas to come, everyone one left knows how this works. Just Dolly and Lucy are the only unknown does left.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep, I predict one in the next 15 min. It seems there's a process this year, go halfway up the hill, call the llamas to you, up down up down, repeat until the stork flies by.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Dolly ended up having a single, large, buckling


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow congrats on all the new kids


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Got my first quad at 4:30 this morning. Ginger had 4 little boys :faint:I was almost thinking that she was going to sneak out a 5th, the way she was acting, I was going :stop:, no more! But it wasn't so, thankfully as she was getting pretty worn out with 3 & 4.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lstein said:


> Got my first quad at 4:30 this morning. Ginger had 4 little boys :faint:I was almost thinking that she was going to sneak out a 5th, the way she was acting, I was going :stop:, no more! But it wasn't so, thankfully as she was getting pretty worn out with 3 & 4.


:ROFL: No , stop , please , no more , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Congrats :dancedgi::balloons::-D First quads , thats awesome !


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

First quad of the year I should say, I had one last year.  Can't wait to get back home to make sure they are doing alright, I'm taking the afternoon off, so I get to sit there and dote on them. They all had a good drink this morning but two were still finding their sea legs when I had to leave.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

RPC said:


> Wow congrats on all the new kids





Trickyroo said:


> :ROFL: No , stop , please , no more , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> 
> Congrats :dancedgi::balloons::-D First quads , thats awesome !





ksalvagno said:


> Congrats on all the kids!


 Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all very cute!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Quads are all doing good, two are noticeably larger than the other two but everyone is still doing good. Wish I could get my pictures of them up, I misplaced my little memory card reader thingy and cant get them off the camera. :wallbang:

They all look alike at first glance, but the more you look the more different they are lol.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Miss Velvet has a set of triplets, so I'm told. Sneaky girl, had them soon after I left....now I get to wait all day to see them! Hoping she had a couple doelings, she's one of my favorites but always has boys! She's, of course, in the pen where I can only see just a corner of it and every now and then I get a glimpse at a baby. So far I think there's one that's all brown , a brown brown, not the reddish brown, first time I've had that.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Miss velvet has a little brown girl,yay. Also a boer colored buck and another brown colored buck with black legs. Will get some pics maybe later, don't feel the greatest today.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Dolly and her baby boy.

















Ginger and her baby pile.









Best napping spot.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful babies Levi ! They all look wonderful  
Congrats on your newest babies too ! Feel better


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww what a nice bunch of kids


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks!

Shocker, but the day I'm home sick was the busiest day. Opal had twins, doe and a buck. Lucy had a single doeling. Shortcake had two bucks.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yay, TGS is finally back up! Been lost without it!

Almost all done with kidding, just one left and she wont be for a couple weeks more than likely.

Excluding her my total is 13 bucklings and 15 doelings and one unknown (I completely forgot to check after I got her drinking, was just too tired and didn't think of it this morning. Guessing a doeling though). 

Had a lot of singles.....4 of them, not sure what the issue was there. I think it was because they were too fat? All the ones that only had singles still look quite plump. I'll have to get some pictures of them. Not sure what else it would be, because two of them have kidded at my place before and they had triplets and twins.....

This evening when I get home, I'm going to "RELEASE THE GOATS!" and open the corral so they can go out into the pasture. I'm to big of a worry wart to do that without me being there the first couple times at least.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Minerals can play a part too. Good luck on your last birth.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

They have access to manna pro goat minerals always, but they were only copper bolused 2 weeks ago. Though I've never bolused in the past.... not sure what it is. Unless some of them just weren't eating the minerals, but I think they have.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Georgie's single ended up being a doeling. Now just for the little oops, Buttercup, baby from last year that got in with the buck.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Seems like just yesterday that I was adding stuff to this thread. :cheers:Now the babies are big bratty teens. :lol::whatgoat: 

This weekend the kids are heading down the road :-(, I'm keeping 7 of the doelings who will get their names this weekend too! (I have sort of a tradition of only naming ones that are keepers.) I'll have to introduce them, with pictures, of course...once it's official that they're staying....I've been going back and forth on maybe an 8th too, so we'll see.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Okie dokie, here they are!

Meryl and Cricket









Meryl









Dorothy









Unnamed - Need help picking one! No theme so anything goes!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Was having trouble loading pics. These are, from left to right: Noodle, Pickles, Harriet, Cricket, and Tickles. arty:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I've always liked the name Fox


----------

